# Cannondale carbon synapse 3



## Supinator (May 12, 2012)

I am currently riding a 5 year old Lemond Zurich carbon frame and am looking for a plush bike for longer rides. I have narrowed it down to the Cannondale synapse 3 carbon vs the Giant Defy advanced 1. Cannondale has ultegra and Giant has SRAM Force.
I have ridden each in the parking lot of my LBS and each is nice. Is there a reason why the Synapse 3 would be better than the Giant?


----------



## theplumber (Apr 18, 2012)

Cuz I'm getting one. Lol, Mines on order, get it next week. Around the parking lot isn't enough. I rode the giant alot and the synapse not much but liked it Moe. Plus I like the lbs better and its on my way to and from work. Good luck.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree that the parking lot isn't enough. I have the Synapse Carbon 3 and I really like it. Find an LBS who will let you take a longer ride. It's a lot of money; you should be able to have a decent ride on both bikes.


----------



## Supinator (May 12, 2012)

*Good idea, I need to find a shop willing to do that*

I guess I should not be in such a hurry. It is just that it is great weather and I want to get out on my new bike. I must learn patience. I will call around. Thanks for the response!


----------

